# Server



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

hallo erstmal,
ich will meine eigene website erstellen mit Login usw. (Netobjects fusion 11)
 mein problem liegt jedoch im server und der domain, wie verbindet man die beiden sachen?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Oktober 2011)

indem man seinem registrar mitteilt zu welcher ip die domaine zeigen soll.


----------



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

danke, werd ich mal versuchen wenn ich soweit bin mit meiner website  
gibt eben probleme wie mit dem login usw.


----------



## Sippentreff (6. Oktober 2011)

Hast du einen Server oder Webspace mit Domain und wo gehostet?


----------



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich denk erstmal ich werd den server selbst zusammenbauen, und denn domain kaufen, denn das beides verbinden.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. Oktober 2011)

dann brauchst auch eine statische ip von deinem provider..


----------



## Sippentreff (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte die netcup empfehlen bezahle 16 €/ Jahr glaub ich mit domain und email adressen völlig ausreichend  und Webspace natürlich die Confixx Oberfläche auch sehr simple zu verstehen


----------



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

^^ ?? bitte net verwirren, bin recht neu bei diesem thema :/


----------



## Sippentreff (6. Oktober 2011)

Also Netcup ist ein Hoster,dort bekommste Webspace,Server,Domains etc. Was du benötigst ist Webspace, den gibt es auch 4free Bspw. Kilu.de oder bplaced.net empfehle dir aber wenn du die seite ready hast Webspace zu mieten. 
Bei Netcup bekommst du billig Webspace und Domain mit E-Mail Adressen dazu gibt es aucg noch Gutscheine bei google für netcup  wenn du magst suche ich dir das paket heraus.


----------



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

erstmals so wie ich es mir gedacht hatte:
Website per NetObjects Fusion machen, einn alten pc nehmen, und den mit dem internet koppeln. 
Daraufhin Linux Server rüberspielen, und denn den server mit der bei united-domain.ag erworbene domain koppeln.
So dass ich z.b irgendwo ander sitze und denn meinedomain.org (beispiel) eingeben kann, sodass die website ersheint die ich erstellt habe.

Funktioniert dass? ^^


----------



## Sippentreff (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab keine Ahnung mit eigenen Servern also ich würde einfach diese läppischen 10 € investieren.Vorallem dort haste immer support und keinen schlechten


----------



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

aber wie würde ich die daten da rüber kriegen? flls ich ein update machen will?


----------



## Sippentreff (6. Oktober 2011)

Über ein FTP Programm wie Filezilla darüber lädst du deine Daten hoch bzw löscht die wieder


----------



## viggon (6. Oktober 2011)

da blick ich erstmals heute net mehr durch :/ aber würde meine variante auch gehen?


----------



## Sippentreff (6. Oktober 2011)

Jep hier : http://board.gulli.com/thread/1021847-eigenen-server-erstellen/


Aber ähnliches Prinzip wie mein Vorschlag


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Oktober 2011)

Genau dyndns ist der Way to go.


----------



## viggon (8. Oktober 2011)

... ok, werd ich mir erstmal anschauen die nächsten tage


----------



## Jimini (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Server zuhause stehen soll (die dyndns-Lösung), dann muss die Kiste aber auch gescheit abgesichert werden. Ist auch fraglich ob es sich lohnt, für eine Homepage eine Kiste rund um die Uhr laufen zu lassen. Ist aber natürlich reine Ermessenssache.

MfG Jimini


----------



## viggon (9. Oktober 2011)

also, wenn ich dyndns richtig verstanden habe, hab ich jetzt z.b meine website (html usw.) und denn hoste ich es auf die domain per client?


----------



## Jimini (9. Oktober 2011)

Die meisten privaten Internetzugänge verfügen nicht über eine statische IP-Adresse, sondern über eine, die sich ab und an ändert - beim klassischen DSL sogar einmal innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Wenn also jetzt eine URL deiner privaten IP-Adresse zugewiesen wird, kann die URL nach 24 Stunden nicht mehr aufgelöst werden, da sich ja deine IP-Adresse geändert hat. DynDNS (dynamisches DNS) schafft da insofern Abhilfe, als dass bei dir dann ein Programm läuft, was beispielsweise alle 10 Minuten den Server des DynDNS-Anbieters kontaktiert und ihm die aktuelle IP-Adresse mitteilt. Dieser leitet dann Anfragen an die Subdomain "bla.dyndns.org" immer an die IP-Adresse weiter, die ihm der bei dir laufende Client zuletzt mitgeteilt hat.

Wenn du jetzt einen Rechner bei dir zuhause aufstellst, auf dem beispielsweise ein Webserver läuft, dann bedient dieser Rechner von außen kommende Anfragen an die von dir genutzte und vom DynDNS-Anbieter bereitgestellte URL. Allerdings muss man ein solches System natürlich auch entsprechend absichern - zudem ist es wenig effizient, einen normalen Rechner, der im Betrieb mindestens 30 Watt schluckt, rund um die Uhr laufen zu lassen, nur um eine Webseite bereit zu stellen. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sippentreff (9. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt mit 16€/ JAhr meine ich haste deinen Webspace und mit sowas kein problem


----------

